# Which of these layouts is best?



## giztips (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello,
I'm setting up my Samsung 5.1 home theater in a new apartment. I use my system mostly for watching movies, but occasionally for music. Based on the layout recommendations all over the web, the ideal locations for all four surround speakers (shaded areas in the plan drawings) are exactly in the middle of doors or windows! So I need help figuring out the best option for a non-ideal room.

The uploaded images show the options I've come up with. 

OPTION 1A: 
Front L&R speakers aligned with center speaker. Center speaker mounted below the screen. (The center of the screen is at eye level.)

Pros:
Symmetrical
L & R speakers at same height as Center speaker

Cons: 
Only 33° from viewing location = Narrow listening area. 
When seated on left side of couch (see plan drawing), Left speaker is directly in front of you, not offering any directionality. 
L & R speakers not at ear height.


OPTION 1B: 
Front L & R speakers at ear level. Center speaker is mounted below the screen. 

Pros: 
Symmetrical
L & R speakers at ear level
Looks good

Cons: 
Same as 1A for narrow listening area
Front L & R and Center speakers not at same height.


OPTION 1C: 
Front L&R speakers aligned with center speaker. Center speaker mounted above the screen.

Pros:
Symmetrical
L & R speakers at same height as Center speaker

Cons:
Same as 1A for narrow listening area
L & R speakers not at ear height.


OPTION 2:
Front L&R speakers mounted over door frames. Center speaker mounted above screen.

Pros:
Symmetrical
51° layout close to ideal 
Cons:
L & R speakers far above ear height.


OPTION 3:
L speaker mounted to window frame just above ear level, R speaker mounted under counter at ear level.

Pros:
Wide listening area – good stereo for all seating locations on couch.

Cons:
74° layout wider than idea.
Not symmetrical
Not very attractive
Speakers are different distances from viewing location


I’m planning to mount the rear surrounds above the door and window frames on either side of the couch, about 4’ above ear level. The left one is a little forward of the right one. Will this make much difference? I could also mount them lower to make them more symmetrical, but they’d have to be back behind the window and door frames, more than 110° from the centerline. 

What’s your opinion about all of these options – especially the front speakers? What’s the best compromise?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

1B would be my choice


----------



## giztips (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, Andre. Just to clarify, you like 1B over 2 even though the soundstage is narrower than the couch? What happens in option 2? Can you hear it when the speakers are too high, or is it about the distance to your ears added by the extra height?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

L and right at ear level, Center above or below, whichever is closer to ear level. Don't worry about the speaker, proper frequency response and better positioning of direct sound is going to be more critical. Plus, judging from your TV size, you'll be aching to scoot your chair forward at some point, and then your speaker separation will be in the 22-30 degree recommendations.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I belive that having the speakers so far from the screen and way above will cause the detail coming from those speakers to confusing (a car passing by sounding like its coming from above you). Also the distance between the LFR "may" give you a wider soundstage however sounds panning accross the front again will sound "confused". Still it is a hobby and what is a hobby if your just going to put you equipement in one spot and not "play" with it. So play..


----------



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a long shot from the screen to the sofa. That chair on the left is going to be an audio casualty in any decent setup for the sofa. Given speaker size, I might consider placing the LF/RF speakers in ceiling corners maybe 5 to 7' closer to the sofa from the screen wall and after playing with lots of spots, my favorite spot for LR/RR spkrs is directly right and left of the sofa. In this configuration, center over the TV. The setup software can usually compensate for level for the center speaker being further away and the more sophisticated software will even make time adjiustments. Not being familiar with the samsung, I have no specific recommendations for that unit.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Putting speakers in a corner can have detrimental effects on frequency response and should be avoided.


----------



## giztips (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of the feedback, guys!

So I ended up tested options 1C and 2. I put up speaker mounts in both locations and watched the same scenes of a couple of Blu-Rays with the speakers in alternating locations. I did this with my eyes closed several times as well.

Here's what I found:
In layout 2 I could perceive that the L & R speakers were higher than the center, which did sound a little weird. However the wider listening area sounded great. 
In Layout 1C, the sound actually sounded slightly fuller - some splashing water and some tones in background music sounded better - but the narrow sound made it seem very flat and not enveloping when sitting on the side of the couch, where I'll sometimes be. 

In the end, after much debate, I mounted them above the doors as in layout 2. It sounds pretty great and after watching a few movies this way the higher speaker placement doesnt really bother me anymore, but the wide stereo effect really sounds good to me. 

Also, I realized that the photos of the room are a little misleading because of the panoramic distortion. This is a photostitched panorama and it makes the foreground look very big and the background very small. My tv is actually a 46" screen that's about 9.5 feet from my eyes when in the viewing position. I'd love a 52" screen or to be another foot closer to the screen, but it's the best compromise for the room and the setup is actually much better than it appears in the images.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## gavinol (Sep 13, 2010)

Putting speakers in a corner can have detrimental effects on frequency response and should be avoided.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
I think 1B is best, I'd rather put the center on top of the TV and tilt it a little bit down. As for being so far from screen and speakers, why not when watching something alone put the chair in front of the table, may be a little bit back.
Gotta work with what you have.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Marshall, L & R at ear level and center above or below TV, which ever positon will get it aiming at the "sweet spot".:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

You do have a bit of a dilemma in your room. I see your concern. You must altimately let your ears be your guide from you listening positions. Typically you should try to have the tweeters at ear height. In your room that makes for a narrower L&R speakers, unless you go with the speakers above the doors and screen. How does it sound? The 2nd and 4th photo look best. The 1st and last photo have to many issues w/ glass, shelves and furniture.


----------

